# Fenix 18650 light coming soon



## cave dave (Mar 16, 2008)

4sevens (owner fenix-store.com) dropped a clue in the TK10/T11 thread, post 92.



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.



Let's hope its small like the P3D and *NOT *Tacticool.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kraid (Mar 16, 2008)

Its about damn time!


----------



## regulator (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah - hope it is small like the P3D and NOT another tacktical light. I think there are soo many tacktical lights now and it would be smart to come out with something a bit different. Make it small without Klingon strike bezels or huge chunks of aluminum sticking all over the place.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to be a big fan of rechargeables, but found that CR123's last me so long and are so inexpensive that, _for me_ they are the way to go. I can buy a bunch of primaries for the cost of a couple of 18650's and charger, so thats the route I take.

This is especially true with regulated lights like the T1 and TK10, where there is no lumen penalty for using a primary that is halfway used up.

For heavy users, or those who just always like to have a topped off battery, rechargeables are still king.

Ultimately, a light that can eat either flavor is nice.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 16, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Fenix 18650 light coming soon.


I'm curious about it. :twothumbs


----------



## cave dave (Mar 16, 2008)

powernoodle,
I totally understand, and I don't even own any 18650's. It took me a long time to invest in rcr123s and 17670s for that reason. 
I doubt I'll ever break even with my LiIon and charger purchase. But now I can use a light anytime I want even if I don't really need to because of the guilt free lumens.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 16, 2008)

powernoodle:

I see where you're coming from- for 2 18650's from AW and a cheap charger you're looking at at least 30 decent CR123A's- It'd take me a very long time to work through those. However, with 18650's I'll always have fresh batteries when I leave the house and I'll never feel guilty lobbing CR123A's in the trash- that's why *I* prefer 18650's, especially since I'll have a hard time justifying using a primary only light with all the ones that use the rechargeable AA's instead. 
It'd be nice if lights were made where if you put in 2 CR123's it'd feed off them in parallel, or you could put in 1 18650 and it'd feed off that. This would avoid having to make drivers to cope with 6V+ as well.


----------



## ginaz (Mar 16, 2008)

in about 2 years i've gone through maybe 18 123 primaries. i did get some rcr123's and thats all i use for my HDS, Dmini and Q3.


----------



## Any Cal. (Mar 16, 2008)

I am anxious to see what the new light will be. At present, I don't even own any 18650s. I only have 1 light that can use them. That being said, they have the most power for the size until you go to a much larger light. 

I think the best part of rechargeables is not for EDC, but for using lights at other times, or working w/ them. It lets you use a light that would normally suck down batteries much more often than you normally would. Yes, you could buy 30 123s, but those 30 go fast if you are burning 3 at a time in 20 or 30 mins. 

I use primaries in my EDC, rechargeables in my work light. The rechargeables are also around if I want to play w/ lights that don't neccesarily have a purpose. The range of voltage LEDs can use also help cut down the types of batteries you have to have.


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 16, 2008)

Might this be the 18650 EDC we've been waiting for?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been trying to read about these batteries, but can't find a brief summary of their benefits. Could someone enlighten me?

It looks to me like these *might* be the exact same size as an AA battery? I've put a LOT of effort into making sure that all of my outdoor/field gear uses AA batteries if at all possible to sensure that I switch batteries between all my devices in a pinch.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting point about the rechargeables. For someone where this is their only light, buying 18650s and chargers really doesn't make sense, it will probably amount to a push after many years of use, and often using primaries is more convenient than remembering to recharge, although always starting with a charge topped off is nice.

For incandescent applications however, which in my case can draw between 3x and 20x as much power as any Fenix light, rechargeable is the only way to go. For example, my second most used light is a 1x18650 incan. A comparable 6p would drain 2CR123s an hour. My 2 AW C's used in my ROP-Hi (my third most used light), have MORE than paid for themselves compared to, say, a 3s2p CR123 configuration, like the Surefire M6, where you can blow over $30 an hour in CR123s.


The reason that I personally only go for LED lights now that accept 18650s (excluding keychain lights) has to do with the fact I already have a lot of 18650s, and want to standardize everything. A few times I've gone camping etc. and brought several lights that ALL use 18650s. Then, I bring a whole bunch of 18650s as spares as a way of standardizing.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 16, 2008)

YuccaPatrol said:


> I've been trying to read about these batteries, but can't find a brief summary of their benefits. Could someone enlighten me?
> 
> It looks to me like these *might* be the exact same size as an AA battery? I've put a LOT of effort into making sure that all of my outdoor/field gear uses AA batteries if at all possible to sensure that I switch batteries between all my devices in a pinch.



A 18650 is a little wider than two CR123's stacked up. It's 18mm wide x 65mm long, where AA is 14mm wide x 50mm long. Click the picture.







It's basically a fairly compact package with tons of stored energy.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2008)

A fat P3D would be nice.


----------



## big beam (Mar 16, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> A fat P3D would be nice.



I think that's what we're all looking for.At least I am.Oh and maybe a P7 emitter
DON


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, having only a single cell eleminates a lot of potential problems.
But if they make the light fatter, i wouldnt want a direct P3D clone.. a reflector a little bigger would be ncie.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 16, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> Well, having only a single cell eleminates a lot of potential problems.
> But if they make the light fatter, i wouldnt want a direct P3D clone.. a reflector a little bigger would be ncie.


A bigger reflector/head is exactly what i DON'T want. 99% of the 18650 lights have a big head. A edc should slide easily down into your pocket.


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, great god of LED torches, please let this be more than just idle rumor.
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## fnmag (Mar 16, 2008)

Bring it on!


----------



## JasonH (Mar 17, 2008)

P3D size! PLEASE!
​


----------



## naturelle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yessss, that`s what I`m waiting for! P3D-size / tube-design. No strobe, no SOS, no blinkyblinky. Just low, mid, high.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

P3D sized would be great.... Some checkering would also be great.

*Hint, hint. Nudge, nudge*


----------



## harddrive (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> P3D sized would be great.... Some checkering would also be great.
> 
> *Hint, hint. Nudge, nudge*



I agree. Something that looks like the Inova T1 but with better output. Include a forward clicky and it would be a VERY sucessful light I reckon.


----------



## datiLED (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> P3D sized would be great.... Some checkering would also be great.
> 
> *Hint, hint. Nudge, nudge*


 
+2


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, I hope it is shorter than the P3D if possible.


----------



## Thujone (Mar 17, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> I used to be a big fan of rechargeables, but found that CR123's last me so long and are so inexpensive that, _for me_ they are the way to go. I can buy a bunch of primaries for the cost of a couple of 18650's and charger, so thats the route I take.



The big downside to that route is that you *always* need to carry spare batts with you because you dont know where you are on the charge. Where you can top off your rechargeables frequently so you know you have juice with you..


----------



## Thujone (Mar 17, 2008)

+1 to P3d style w/ forward clicky....

My concern is that they have never made a light that works well with 3.7v rechargeables I hope they can come up with an efficient buck/boost circuit for this light...


----------



## Julian Holtz (Mar 17, 2008)

> I hope they can come up with an efficient buck/boost circuit for this light...


Yes, 4sevens wrote that it will have such a circuit. The traditional LxD/PxD design and UI would be ok for this light. Perhaps a little lower low, and some more knurling, the rest can stay as it is.
This will be likely my next Fenix:twothumbs


----------



## 7Freeman (Mar 17, 2008)

A Thrower! A Thrower - PLEEEEEASE!!!!!
A Mix between RaidFire Spear and Regalight WT1.
Size of the wt1 and throw of the Spear.
And... for under 100 DOLLARS.:twothumbs


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 17, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> A fat P3D would be nice.


Yeh, a *FAT* P3D R2 which could handle 18650s. :thumbsup:


----------



## naturelle (Mar 17, 2008)

Julian Holtz said:


> This will be likely my next Fenix:twothumbs


Well, I think the first version will be the "bananaware" (maturing at customer) with major and minor problems and it`ll be better to buy v.2. That`s what nearly all chinese lights signalized the last times...:candle:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 17, 2008)

A fat P3D would, by definition, have a larger diameter reflector than a P3D. That works for me. The point of the P3D is svelte form with good functionality.


----------



## Aeryon (Mar 17, 2008)

naturelle said:


> Well, I think the first version will be the "bananaware" (maturing at customer) with major and minor problems and it`ll be better to buy v.2. That`s what nearly all chinese lights signalized the last times...:candle:


right... they prefer to run beta test with buyers... so much cheaper than doing it internally :thumbsdow


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> Might this be the 18650 EDC we've been waiting for?


 
I was of the opinion that Zebralight might give us an 18650 ultra compact EDC by the way they were talking not long ago; yet their latest correspondence speaks nothing of it. This might be the light that at least I've been waiting for in that it would be a nice compliment to my Spear and standardize my power sources down to 18650 and 2AAs (my other primary lights being an NDI and a Zebralight).

Smart move by Fenix if the size can be kept down and if it doesn't turn out to be just another thrower, imo.


----------



## yellow (Mar 17, 2008)

harddrive said:


> I agree. Something that looks like the Inova T1 but with better output. Include a forward clicky and it would be a VERY sucessful light I reckon.


aready available!






for heavy modders

also hope this 18650 Fenix will be made for the EDC, not the tactical breed and that it finally features a LOW low.
If not, I will, once again, not get it. Luckily I still have some Flupics left to build my own 18650 lights.


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 17, 2008)

P3D form factor (WITH all of the current bells and whistles and choice of coming on high OR low) would be great. What would also be great is a removable clip. Something along the Novatac design.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> P3D sized would be great.... Some checkering would also be great.
> 
> *Hint, hint. Nudge, nudge*



you mean like this?








Crenshaw

EDIT: turns out my joke isnt that original..oh well..its a nice picture..


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, yellow/Crenshaw and +1 on it being a low/low long running tailstander like the Spear (dealbreaker for me also).


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 19, 2008)

18650 Light from Fenix? 

Would like to see...
- Buck / Boost
- Lo / Med / Hi
- 3 hr runtime on Hi 
- R2 + ability to replace pill for future emitters
- Would like Strobe in different mode
- Like the P3D form factor but I prefer a proper bezel with facets


----------



## Jarl (Mar 20, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> - 3 hr runtime on Hi



That'd be a disappointingly low high 

What I'd like to see is low low-turbo-strobe (sorry!), with high-mid when you tighten the bezel. The idea is turbo gives you stupid amounts of light for rare moments when you actually need it, while high will give you a lot of light (100+ actual OTF lumens) that's enough for 97% of tasks, with longer battery life than turbo. Also, high-mid means you can easily switch between the two for maximum battery life, rather than having to cycle through more modes.

Come on, fenix, make it happen


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope after all the nagging I've done about 18650 lights they do come out with an EDC style. I have the same want as many other people here, I think. A fat P3D sounds just about right. Hopefully it will have a nice low low that runs forever and a day. Current fenix models just aren't low enough imho.
However I just saw that HDS is finally shipping and he mentioned an 18670 body coming soon... so if this is true, Fenix may be too late to the market for my money. But hopefully they will both be great products and I'll be "forced" to buy both.


----------



## PayBack (Mar 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> A bigger reflector/head is exactly what i DON'T want. 99% of the 18650 lights have a big head. A edc should slide easily down into your pocket.




+1. A light like the P3D using an 18650 (and the option of 2x CR123A's for emergencies) would be just what I'm looking for. I've got an A8 so my big headed thrower need is covered already... and covered by many other models.



Jarl said:


> The idea is turbo gives you stupid amounts of light for rare moments when you actually need it,



Rare? what do you mean rare? Turbo is required every time someone wants to see your light and how bright it is... or in fact whenver you use it and you're not alone


----------



## Nake (Mar 21, 2008)

PayBack said:


> Rare? what do you mean rare? Turbo is required every time someone wants to see your light and how bright it is... or in fact whenver you use it and you're not alone


 
How true.


----------



## ThomasEdison (Mar 21, 2008)

so true!


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 21, 2008)

PayBack said:


> +1. A light like the P3D using an 18650 (and the option of 2x CR123A's for emergencies) would be just what I'm looking for. I've got an A8 so my big headed thrower need is covered already... and covered by many other models.



You (and the person you quote) dont understand my point:
18650 cells are thicker than the CR123s. So the light could be just made a bit fatter, and the same reflector be put in the head with thicker walls.
Or they keep the wall-strenght the same and put in a 1-2mm bigger reflector.

I would prefer the second option.


----------



## Mark620 (Mar 21, 2008)

Set it up to run on an 18650 *or* two CR123's...


----------



## Jarl (Mar 21, 2008)

PayBack said:


> Rare? what do you mean rare? Turbo is required every time someone wants to see your light and how bright it is... or in fact whenver you use it and you're not alone



There I go thinking of useful brightness levels, but there's always someone that only wants more power. Honestly!


----------



## 7Freeman (Mar 23, 2008)

@4sevens:
Please, say us, when will new 18650 and the headlamp be released?
This makes me crazy  to don`t know how long i have to wait yet to buy them...!


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 30, 2008)

Soo, no news? No info at all? Someone must know how far they have come with this flashlight, is it still just an idea, or have they started testing? Will it be weeks, months or years? This is THE flashligt. A fenix with 18650 capability and a proper buck/boost circuit. I even dream about this light when i'm sleeping.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 31, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> I'm curious about it. :twothumbs



Can't wait


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 31, 2008)

if the trend is any indication, someone will find it in some unknown source and post it on EDC forums first, then a CPF memeber will see it, and link us to it or post pictures, then 4sevens will come along and put "official" on it...

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> if the trend is any indication, someone will find it in some unknown source and post it on EDC forums first, then a CPF memeber will see it, and link us to it or post pictures, then 4sevens will come along and put "official" on it...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Wonder what the 18650 cake will taste like.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Mar 31, 2008)

regulator said:


> Yeah - hope it is small like the P3D and NOT another tacktical light. I think there are soo many tacktical lights now and it would be smart to come out with something a bit different. Make it small without Klingon strike bezels or huge chunks of aluminum sticking all over the place.



I thought that I was the only one who was tired of those silly strike bezels. I wouldn't even mind if the light was kinda plain looking. If I wanted a out-of-this-world-looking light (& I wanted to blow over $100) I'd get a Lumaray.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Mar 31, 2008)

harddrive said:


> I agree. Something that looks like the Inova T1 but with better output. Include a forward clicky and it would be a VERY sucessful light I reckon.



How about a forward clicky AND a rear clicky?
The forward clicky could be for on/off & the rear clicky could be for changing the output level.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 31, 2008)

bullinchinashop said:


> How about a forward clicky AND a rear clicky?
> The forward clicky could be for on/off & the rear clicky could be for changing the output level.



Huh? Do you mean forward AND reverse clicy? In 2 different buttons then? You know forward clicky doesen't mean it's placed in the front part of the light right? A forward clicky turns it on when you press it in, and a reverse clicky turns it on when you press and release.


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 31, 2008)

RCR123A ~0.7 AH max draw ~1.4 A.
18650 ~2.6 AH max draw ~5 A.
SSC P7 requires ~2.8 A *~670 LUMENS*. (compared to wimpy ~270 lumens of the R2).

cmacclel & Icarus among other custom builders have built SSC P7 lights and Surefire & neoseikan & Elektrolumens among other manufacturers are designing SSC P7 lights. If Fenix does not have a SSC P7 torch ready they will fall behind. And the 18650 is probably the smallest battery able to support the SSC P7.

18650/SSC P7. Brightest bright. Forget about the lowest low. THe E01 is for that.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 31, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> SSC P7 requires ~2.8 A *~670 LUMENS*. (compared to wimpy ~270 lumens of the R2).
> ...
> 18650/SSC P7. Brightest bright. Forget about the lowest low. THe E01 is for that.


 
P7 C-bin has 740-900 lumens at 2,8A.

Low current - low 'low'. What's the problem?


----------



## bullinchinashop (Mar 31, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Huh? Do you mean forward AND reverse clicy? In 2 different buttons then? You know forward clicky doesen't mean it's placed in the front part of the light right? A forward clicky turns it on when you press it in, and a reverse clicky turns it on when you press and release.



Sorry I meant two buttons. One for on/off and another for cycling through power levels. I've been away for so long I'd might as well be a noob...


----------



## PayBack (Apr 1, 2008)

bullinchinashop said:


> I thought that I was the only one who was tired of those silly strike bezels.




You're not, believe me. A couple of lights I've passed on because of the silling things.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Apr 4, 2008)

7Freeman said:


> @4sevens:
> Please, say us, when will new 18650 and the headlamp be released?
> This makes me crazy  to don`t know how long i have to wait yet to buy them...!



+1 !!!!!!

Francis


----------



## Yapo (Apr 5, 2008)

if Fenix is making a light for 18650...i hope they make their future models of P1D/P2D 16340 friendly! thats the only problem i have with my P1D CE


----------



## daimleramg (May 4, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> Yeh, a *FAT* P3D R2 which could handle 18650s. :thumbsup:


 
+1

I've purchased a L-mini Q5 from market place this is the fenix 18650 substitute till fenix releases theirs. How much longer will I have to wait... and how many more lights do I have to purchase in the meantime?


----------



## LEDninja (May 4, 2008)

I bought a couple of 18650 lights batteries and charger since my last post.
MTE P7 5 mode top, L-mini Q5 bottom.






L0D CE/10440 high left, MTE P7 high right.





L1T v2.0 RB80/NiMH high left, MTE P7 right.





My batteries are too big for the L-mini, waiting for (hopefully) smaller ones.

EDIT
I got my L-mini to work.
L-mini left, MTE P7 right.


----------



## LGCubana (May 4, 2008)

For long 18650 batteries, in the L-mini, try unscrewing the pill a couple turns. This will usually allow the battery to seat low enough, to be operational.


----------



## I came to the light... (May 7, 2008)

This could be the perfect light... but then again we don't have any details yet...

I too am looking for a fat P3D, but I'd like the TK10's beam pattern.


----------



## big beam (May 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for a 18650 light from fenix also.I like the way they default to low when you turn them off.
DON


----------



## yellow (May 11, 2008)

> I like the way they default to low when you turn them off.
> DON


+1, thats it
* NO remember last setting in multimode lights because its useless. ON with _high_ or _low_, depending on how the light is setup by the head, 
* low low
* no strike bezels
* no larger head


If the lights sell like cakes, then Fenix can add "tactical" style versions for the ppl who absolutely _need_ them. That way these guys will get the 1st "easy" ones, als well as the latter "bad-on-pockets" models. Everyone else will get the 1st ones and be happy.


----------



## techwg (May 11, 2008)

a single 2 cr123 size battery is a little large for me to edc, i can only use cr123 size since its easy to carry spares.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 12, 2008)

i think ill keep the one 18650 thats not getting any use, just for this...

Crenshaw


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 12, 2008)

Can the P7 run at max in a small light for very long? How much heat does the P7 put out?


----------



## LEDninja (May 12, 2008)

P7 max is 2.8A. 18650 vary from 1400 to 2200 mAH actual so 30-45 minutes.

My MTE P7 is a good hand warmer, but not as hot as a L0D CE/10440.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 12, 2008)




----------



## phantom23 (May 12, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> P7 max is 2.8A. 18650 vary from 1400 to 2200 mAH actual so 30-45 minutes.
> 
> My MTE P7 is a good hand hand warmer, but not as hot as a L0D CE/10440.



You can run P7 @ 2,0A, 400+ torch lumens, less heat, over one hour runtime (assuming flat regulation).


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 13, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> A fat P3D would be nice.


 
Perfect size, more throw & say 250-300 lumens would be just great.

Could live with a little larger head, but not too bulky.

Maybe a limited model in titanium with some nicely executed checkering.
Love the feel of the stuff.

Save the tactical tumors and badass names also.:naughty:


----------



## big beam (May 18, 2008)

Maybe it's taking so long because fenix is making the circuit to support lithium-ion batts better than P3D does? We can only hope.
DON


----------



## LEDninja (May 18, 2008)

LGCubana said:


> For long 18650 batteries, in the L-mini, try unscrewing the pill a couple turns. This will usually allow the battery to seat low enough, to be operational.


Thanks.
Took me a while to break torque on the pill.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, and no turbo bull. I want to use high for longer than 10 minutes just like the TK10. If your going to give me a turbo mode for only 10 minutes like the P3D, make it worth my while. 400 lumens!

Bill


----------



## Gunner12 (May 18, 2008)

I remember hearing something about the 18650 light using a Buck/Boost circuit. I think it was from 4sevens.


----------



## Marduke (May 18, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> Yeah, and no turbo bull. I want to use high for longer than 10 minutes just like the TK10. If your going to give me a turbo mode for only 10 minutes like the P3D, make it worth my while. 400 lumens!
> 
> Bill



It's just a warning applicable to high temperature environments, not to be taken so literal. It's not like running turbo mode for 11 minutes makes the magic smoke comes out. How do you think everyone gets complete runtime graphs with turbo??


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> Yeah, and no turbo bull. I want to use high for longer than 10 minutes just like the TK10. If your going to give me a turbo mode for only 10 minutes like the P3D, make it worth my while. 400 lumens!
> 
> Bill


 
Turbo is great for when you need a lot of light, without cycling through two lower modes first.

I once left my P3D Q5 turned on, in turbo mode, for at least 45 minutes straight. (By accident). Light was too hot to touch, but no damage to the emitter.


----------



## TONY M (May 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Turbo is great for when you need a lot of light, without cycling through two lower modes first.
> 
> I once left my P3D Q5 turned on, in turbo mode, for at least 45 minutes straight. (By accident). Light was too hot to touch, but no damage to the emitter.


I have done the same thing. It went on in a very well insulated pocket and when I stuck my hand in it was FAR too hot to touch and stayed that way for some time afterwards. I don't believe much if any damage was done as it still puts out the same amount of light now. It may be a health and safety hazard though - there was NO way I was putting my hand in the pocket to get it out! :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2008)

TONY M said:


> I have done the same thing. It went on in a very well insulated pocket and when I stuck my hand in it was FAR too hot to touch and stayed that way for some time afterwards. I don't believe much if any damage was done as it still puts out the same amount of light now. It may be a health and safety hazard though - there was NO way I was putting my hand in the pocket to get it out! :shakehead


 
For safety sake, I tossed out the Duracell CR123 cells that were in my P3D.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 29, 2008)

I am bout to jump the fence on the L-mini... I guess I'll wait for Fenix for a little bit longer. I hope they offer a candle mode function., I find that very useful. I also hope they are in low > mid > high > NO SOS AND STROBE.

I recently email 4sevens, he have no idea when a 18650 is coming out. He said "I do not know. They don't tell me until new products almost ready to announce"... well i guess there is only one thing to do now...  (wanna join??)


----------



## Bunk3r (May 29, 2008)

_---oops wrong thread, deleted---_


----------



## TodToh (May 29, 2008)

I hope that new light driver will optimize for 18650
and also take with 2*cr123 for emergency.
And output of this can compete with another Hi-End competitors.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 29, 2008)

wouldnt it be absolutely sweet, if fenix combined the new 18650 light,with its rumored, new 400+ (700?) lumen monster?

they said it wouldnt happen anytime soon, cos fenix doesnt use ssc...but guess what cree coughed up recently...:naughty:

Crenshaw


----------



## Gunner12 (May 29, 2008)

Any more news about this light?(4sevens, where are you)


----------



## 4sevens (May 29, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Any more news about this light?(4sevens, where are you)


Please do hold your breath. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## cheetokhan (May 29, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wouldnt it be absolutely sweet, if fenix combined the new 18650 light,with its rumored, new 400+ (700?) lumen monster?
> 
> they said it wouldnt happen anytime soon, cos fenix doesnt use ssc...but guess what cree coughed up recently...:naughty:
> 
> Crenshaw



I don't own a Fenix yet, but a slim 18650 with the quad Cree would probably change that


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 29, 2008)

Fenix 18650 w/ quad Cree!!! I don't care what my gf say... I AM GETTING ONE!!! "I have to have it" - Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (May 29, 2008)

crenshaw, thanks for the heads up on this little beauty ...http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_mce.asp
mmmmm in a fat P3D


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 29, 2008)

I dont get what is the big deal. People were all stoked about the TK10 and the T1 but why? Sure they are good lights but they weren't the first of their kind. Lumapower has had the M1 model out for quite a while and they have a 210 lumen version thats been out longer than the T1 or TK10.
Not only that, this light will take primaries, RCR123As, AND 18650s, and they put out upgrades for the M1. 
So why all the excitement over the T1 and over some fenix light that can use 18650s when lumapower made something similar a while ago. The T1 wasn't something new or unique


----------



## Marduke (May 29, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I dont get what is the big deal. People were all stoked about the TK10 and the T1 but why? Sure they are good lights but they weren't the first of their kind. Lumapower has had the M1 model out for quite a while and they have a 210 lumen version thats been out longer than the T1 or TK10.
> Not only that, this light will take primaries, RCR123As, AND 18650s, and they put out upgrades for the M1.
> So why all the excitement over the T1 and over some fenix light that can use 18650s when lumapower made something similar a while ago. The T1 wasn't something new or unique



This thread isn't about the T1 or TK10, or the Lumapower.


With any luck, we'll get a SLIM 18650 light


----------



## Crenshaw (May 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Please do hold your breath. Give it a few weeks.



:green: 

(its green, not blue, but you get the idea, i cant hold my breath for a few weeks! )




HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> crenshaw, thanks for the heads up on this little beauty ...http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_mce.asp
> mmmmm in a fat P3D



no problem, theres acutally a thread on it at the moment in the LED section

Crenshaw


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Please do hold your breath. Give it a few weeks.


Im starting to hold my breath right now cant wait Fenix is the best:green::thumbsup:


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I dont get what is the big deal. People were all stoked about the TK10 and the T1 but why? Sure they are good lights but they weren't the first of their kind. Lumapower has had the M1 model out for quite a while and they have a 210 lumen version thats been out longer than the T1 or TK10.
> Not only that, this light will take primaries, RCR123As, AND 18650s, and they put out upgrades for the M1.
> So why all the excitement over the T1 and over some fenix light that can use 18650s when lumapower made something similar a while ago. The T1 wasn't something new or unique


There you go crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (May 30, 2008)

husky, you _might _want to edit that.....you KNOW what happens when people make comments like that...

Crenshaw


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2008)

Marduke said:


> With any luck, we'll get a SLIM 18650 light



+1
I'm not a big Fenix fan, but if they bring to market what I want I'll for sure buy one. Let's not forget:
+ a removable bezel down pocketclip
+ choice of a forward clickie
+ long runtime low lumen low
+ a UI that doesn't force the user to scroll thru modes to get from one desired brightness to another

:sleepy: I can dream can't I?


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> husky, you _might _want to edit that.....you KNOW what happens when people make comments like that...
> 
> Crenshaw


:nana:


----------



## Jarl (May 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Please do hold your breath. Give it a few weeks.



That's just mean, saying that


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 30, 2008)

husky20 said:


> Because Fenix rocks they rule other flashlight manufacturer's get owned:nana:


 
This is correct...they are the top rated brand...but others do come very close. For example Surefire has a few lights that are very close in quality.

Oh, oh...quick...better close this thread!


Lol...I think we`re all getting to old to not admire differant lights for differant reasons. So many really nice lights...brands. Fenix usually offers good bang for the buck lights...maybe not the best at any one thing...but well rounded. So there`s always a little exitement surrounding a rumour/rumer of a new release.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 30, 2008)

husky, i'm beggin you, change that! before someone like, maybe Cagliva, or stich or outdoor see it....

Crenshaw


----------



## Gunner12 (May 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Please do hold your breath. Give it a few weeks.



Thanks, I'm pretty excited though there's only a slim chance that I'll actually own one.

Any news if this will be TK10 like or P3D like?

husky20, you know what can happen if someone posts something similar to that, please be careful.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jun 3, 2008)

I dont think the 18650 is all that suited to a slim light. If you want slim, better to go with the 17670


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2008)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_mce.asp



Oh...My...God. Oh...My...God. Oh...My...God. 

(we're sorry. all circuits are busy. please try your call again later.)


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 3, 2008)

if fenix store is going to be edgetac's new dealer, they will probably be getting a fairly substantial order (on my part) in a few weeks then...i foresee an expensive july!

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Jun 3, 2008)

Are we there yet?? Are we, are we? Huh, huh??


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 3, 2008)

*Don't Make Me Turn This Car Around!
*



*

:duck:
 

*


----------



## andylondon (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope this light will be like the L-Mini and that the tailcap switch cover will be glow in the dark.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope its low > med > high > S.O.S (NO STROBE)... Please let us unscrew the head for CANDLE MODE. I love candle mode!

I also hope its use SSC, not a big fan of cree....BUT BUT if its the quad cree i *guess* I am okay with it :naughty:.

AND please let it come out before Sept. My next camping trip.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 4, 2008)

lol. I hope there's strobe and no SOS, and candle mode would be horrible for me.

Good luck, fenix!


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jarl said:


> lol. I hope there's strobe and no SOS, and candle mode would be horrible for me.
> 
> Good luck, fenix!


Agreed! Strobe is 100 times as useful as the sos mode! Candle mode? We have diffusers don't we?


----------



## vanoord (Jun 4, 2008)

I strongly suspect that we'll see this light before the end of June... 

I would also suspect that it will be a light that is aimed squarely at a (cheaper) light that's been doing damage to Fenix sales because it's got an 18650 cell whereas the comparable Fenix doesn't have.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 4, 2008)

Let the price guessing began... 

I guess.... $65~70 (Assuming Cree Q5)


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think they will use the new quad-cree in this 18650 light. At least I hope so.


----------



## Nico87 (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope there wont be a BlinkBlink mode...3 settings...low mid high...thats it. The only strobe that could be usefull would be a 1Hz strobe...after clicking the swich 10 times in 3 seconds. (would be perfect IMO...)

I also hope they'll put the MCE in...but it's not out that long...Fenix is fast...but that fast??? 

If they can hold the qualety level of the tk10 or improve it, you can surely say the're out for hunting....


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 4, 2008)

Why would you think they are going to change the modes in this light, when they have the same modes in every other fenix light except the tactical and 5mm led lights? Minus the turbo in the L0D of course.

Everyone is spewing out a bunch of opinions on what modes they want.

Unless they change the interface, I think the mode "setup" will stay the same. (Unless it's a tactical light)


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 4, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I think they will use the new quad-cree in this 18650 light. At least I hope so.


 
I doubt it (I can be wrong, most of the time, YES) if they will use quad cree. Isn't that a new tech? Can they get their hands on it? I remember R2 was quite hard for many dealer/manufacturer to get back when it came out. I wonder if it will be the same issue for the quad cree.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 4, 2008)

Id be surprised if fenix could get their hands on enough MC-E's to release a light containing it before autumn- no big name manufacturers are releasing P7 lights, and they've been available in quantity for much longer . I'd love for it to happen, but I'd be surprised


----------



## Marduke (Jun 4, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Id be surprised if fenix could get their hands on enough MC-E's to release a light containing it before autumn- no big name manufacturers are releasing P7 lights, and they've been available in quantity for much longer . I'd love for it to happen, but I'd be surprised




But Cree tends to not release a product until they have significant quantities of it. And Cree has hinted at a very soon release for the MC-E.


----------



## Buck (Jun 4, 2008)

Marduke said:


> But Cree tends to not release a product until they have significant quantities of it. And Cree has hinted at a very soon release for the MC-E.



Hmm, the P3D is on sale at Fenix-Store for a 10% discount. Would that be justified just by a switch to R bin XRE? What have they done in the past just before a bin boost? Hard to believe there would be a markdown just to clear the way for a switch to an 18650 body.

OTOH, if Fenix released a P3D style light under $100 that had an MCE running @ 400 lumens or more...they probably wouldn't want any old P3Ds lying around in inventory.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 4, 2008)

Buck said:


> Hmm, the P3D is on sale at Fenix-Store for a 10% discount. Would that be justified just by a switch to R bin XRE? What have they done in the past just before a bin boost? Hard to believe there would be a markdown just to clear the way for a switch to an 18650 body.
> 
> OTOH, if Fenix released a P3D style light under $100 that had an MCE running @ 400 lumens or more...they probably wouldn't want any old P3Ds lying around in inventory.



A 18650 sized P3D needs more than just a new body, it needs a brand new circuit. A proper 18650 circuit needs to be buck/boost, where the current P3D circuit is buck only.


----------



## Buck (Jun 4, 2008)

Marduke said:


> A 18650 sized P3D needs more than just a new body, it needs a brand new circuit. A proper 18650 circuit needs to be buck/boost, where the current P3D circuit is buck only.



 My point, which wasn't very clear, was that I don't think that the ability to use a different cell would be enough *by itself* to require a substantial discount on the P3D before the new model even is announced. Without a significant increase in output, most (?) purchasers would probably consider the larger dimensions something they weren't going to benefit from, and so the two models could co-exist in the lineup at a similar price-point while the existing stocks of P3Ds were sold off, or maybe even indefinitely. 

So, I'm rumor-mongering that the discount price means something similar to the P3D but with better output is coming along soon. I don't know if a similar pattern has been seen before just before emitter upgrades or new models, so I was hoping someone could pour gasoline on the fire (or tiny Bic lighter) of this idea.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 4, 2008)

You're probably right. R2's are becoming more popular, so the current old P4 line will be clearanced out, the Q5 line will become the "standard" line, and the R2 or R4 will be the new "premium"


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marduke said:


> You're probably right. R2's are becoming more popular (...)



:huh2:
R2 is still very limited, there's no quality flashlight with R2.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 5, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> :huh2:
> R2 is still very limited, there's no quality flashlight with R2.



What about Wolf Eyes R2's? Or Liteflux in a week??
These don't appear to be limited runs like the Dereelight or the Jetbeam sprint runs. They are definitely becoming more common.

But I don't want an R2 in my 18650 edc anymore... :devil:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 5, 2008)

Fenix T1's with R2's have been available for months in Japan. Lots of lights are getting R2's in them these days.


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 6, 2008)

Any news on fenix 18650 Light?


----------



## Marduke (Jun 6, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> Any news on fenix 18650 Light?




Read post #88


----------



## vanoord (Jun 8, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Read post #88



I'd say it'll be sooner than that. 

It won't be exciting, it won't be revolutionary. But it will indeed take 18650s.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 8, 2008)

vanoord said:


> I'd say it'll be sooner than that.
> 
> It won't be exciting, it won't be revolutionary. But it will indeed take 18650s.



Best reality check this thread


----------



## tricker (Jun 8, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> :huh2:
> R2 is still very limited, there's no quality flashlight with R2.



draco's can have r2 and are extremely high quality


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 8, 2008)

I think a P3D-style light with an P7 will not have enough heat sinking capacity for it to really run at its highest levels. So, maybe it will have to be a bit beefier, or it will have to run at a somewhat lower current. I reckon close to 300 torch Lumen would be enough of a jump from the lights that are now available, to attract enough buyers. And it will have very decent runtime as well.

I agree that it will probably have an interface that won't differ too much from the existing ones from Fenix. My preference would be something compact, simple and reliable, like a giant LOD.

Kees


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 9, 2008)

Greetings from Germany, 

after reading in this forum for a while, I now wanted to join in and give my 2 ct. 

I work as a LEO in Germany. I owned different lights until now. Beginning with a hughe MagLite, a Walther tactical light over a few LEDLenser Lights and now - acutally - a Fenix P3D.

These are the specifics, I would like to see on a new Fenix light: 

P3D - body (but a little bigger)
P3D UI (but added momentary on - function)
no SOS (I would never use it)
faster strobe (from actually 8hz up to somewhat between 12 - 15 hz)
optional tactical grip ring (like TK10)
no clip
somewhere around 300 lm max with a runtime of about 2 hours
good heatsinking
able to take CR123
low batt - warning with the 18650

That would be a light, I would really like! It would give me an Tactical (Turbo) - Mode with instant bright light and a (faster) tactical strobe. 
I could use the General mode (low-mid-high) for checks, controlls and searches, without wasting energy. 
With the optional grip ring, everybode can choose, if he likes it or not. I probably would use it! 
It is also important, that it has a good balance between brightness and runtime! How usefull are 400 lumens for 5 min? 
And good heatsinking, if you don't want to use it as a hand warmer (or burner) in winter nights!
I prefere CR123 - batteries, and even if it takes 18650, batteries are perfect for backup! 
Last but not least, the low batt - warning should also work with the rechargable batteries. I heard that protected reachargeables can just go out, if they are about to be empty! This would be a fatal situation in a high risk - low light or no light - situation. 

Just my 2 (€)ct.

Greetings, 

Stephan (Steven)
P.S.: Sorry for my poor english, but I'm working on it!


----------



## cat (Jun 9, 2008)

+1. :twothumbs 
I would go for that, very quickly. But make it about 320 lumens.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey cat, 

c'mon, we don't need to haggle about 20 lumens, don't we? All I wanted to say was, that I would prefere a good balance. In my opinion, it's not: Making lumens, no matter what it costs! As I said, how do you want to work with 400 lumens for 5 min?
OK, so let's say: 

...
somewhere around 320 lm max with a runtime of about 2 hours
...

Good for me! Good for you?? 


An addition about the strobe: 
I found this while using the search - function of CPF:

MattK wrote: 


> Most lights that have a strobe feature do not operate at the correct hz to be called a tactical strobe - typically they're too fast or too slow. I tend to think of think of them as lights with a flashing mode desgined to get attention - not strobes which to me suggests a tactical ability.
> 
> To be a tactical strobe means that it needs to induce the Bucha effect in the largest possible group. While theoretically the effect can happen anywhere from 4-20 hz in an epileptic to be effective (disorienting, nauseating) with the general population it must to be tuned to 10-15hz with 12/13hz being the sweet spot for the largest possible group.


 
This was in an article about "lights that strobe". 
I compared the strobe of the Fenix P3D to that of the Blackhawk Gladius. I like the P3D strobe, but - to be honest - it is really slower than the Gladius strobe. And I think MattK was right, a faster strobe, about 12 - 15 hz would be the optimum. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Jarl (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree. For the strobe to be "tactical"... well, it isn't disorientating enough on current versions to convince me that it'd be any better than ~200 lumens to the face.

Oh, and you said good heatsinking, then contradicted yourself. Good heatsinking is the rapid transfer of heat from the LED to the body of the flashlight. This means the body will get warm/hot on high modes. Poor heatsinking means the body won't get warm.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Jarl, 



> Oh, and you said good heatsinking, then contradicted yourself. Good heatsinking is the rapid transfer of heat from the LED to the body of the flashlight. This means the body will get warm/hot on high modes. Poor heatsinking means the body won't get warm.


 
Thank you for the advice. What I ment was what I explained: 
It's OK, if the light gets warm in order to bring heat away from the LED, *BUT* it should not get so warm, that you can not hold the flashlight for about 1 hour. 

I have been on searching missions, searching large buildings with wide areas outside. Some of them took more that 2 hours. So I think, a constant use of 1 hour should be possible without bruning your hands or using Nomex - Firefighter - Gloves! 

So, let's say: 

...
good balanced heatsinking
...

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> Hi Jarl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will now jump in and confuse the issue even more:

If you are actually holding the light for 1 hour, chances are the temperature will never reach very high, this is because heat will actually conduct into your hand, which makes a fairly nice active heatsink (circulating blood). 

The problem really comes in if you set the light down while on, particularly in an insulated place like a pocket, _then_ go to pick it up. Heat isn't ever dissipating past the skin of the light, so the temperature increases. And to make things worse, the fact that the light is made out of aluminum which has high conductivity, means when you DO finally pick it up it will hurt your hand more compared to say picking up a plastic light at the same temperature. This concept is similar to how inside a hot car you might get "burned" by the seatbelt prong, even though it's the same temp. as everything else.

IMO this is why I believe every high power LED light should implement the feature in the MagLED dropins that people like to complain so much about -- thermal feedback, where increasing temperature causes current at the LED to decrease. That way in the case of accidental turn-on in a jacket, it won't overheat itself and the batteries, and be uncomfortably hot to hold.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 9, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> IMO this is why I believe every high power LED light should implement the feature in the MagLED dropins that people like to complain so much about -- thermal feedback, where increasing temperature causes current at the LED to decrease. That way in the case of accidental turn-on in a jacket, it won't overheat itself and the batteries, and be uncomfortably hot to hold.



People complain about the mag because there is no heatsinking. IMO thermal feedback would be good *as long as you can disable it* (i.e, it flashes 4/5 times when it starts throttling, a button press will keep it at full power). Sometimes you need a light on full power, and to have it thermally throttling would be a major PITA. However, to have it thermally throttle if turned on in a pocket would be good.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> So, let's say:
> 
> ...
> good balanced heatsinking
> ...


I don't know what you mean by "balanced heatsinking", but heatsinking/heat transfer should always be as high as possible. If the body is getting too hot, you can't fix this by reducing the heat transfer between the led and the body, that will just kill the led. You either need a bigger body/heatsink or you need to reduce current to the led.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

OK, I am NOT an expert! I just read in this forum and now tried to explain, what would be a good light in my opinion! 

That was the reason I first listed the things I would like to see on a new fenix light and then tried to explain, what I ment! So if there is anything irritating or simply not the right term, just look at the explanations to see what I was thinking of! 

About heatsinking: 
I would like to have a light, that I can use for quite some time, without burning my hands. Nothing more, nothing less! 
I would not prefere that the light reduces the light output when it's getting hot because in tactical situations, I sometimes need all the light I can get! 

mighty82 wrote: 


> You either need a bigger body/heatsink or you need to reduce current to the led.


 
So I would prefere a bigger body! Just as I wrote: 


> These are the specifics, I would like to see on a new Fenix light:
> 
> P3D - body (but a little bigger)
> ...


 
Now, I hope everyboy understands what I was thinking of. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 11, 2008)

If the new light does use the 18650 with SSC P7, I think the TK10 design is perfect for this. The extra mass over the P3D is needed for heat sinking with the quad die emitter and the larger head is needed for throw. I also much prefer the TK10 UI over the multi-click UI. I think sensible levels would be low 100lm and high 400lm (out the front) so about 150 and 600 bulb lumens.


----------



## husky20 (Jun 11, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> Greetings from Germany,
> 
> after reading in this forum for a while, I now wanted to join in and give my 2 ct.
> 
> ...


That would be nice:thumbsup:


----------



## big beam (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd be happy if it had a nice tint Q5 like Shinningbeams Q5's and the same UI.Maybe a little knurling on the body,head and tail.But then again I'm a simple person to please.
DON


----------



## LukeA (Jun 11, 2008)

big beam said:


> I'd be happy if it had a nice tint Q5 like Shinningbeams Q5's and the same UI.Maybe a little knurling on the body,head and tail.But then again I'm a simple person to please.
> DON



I like the Inova/McGizmo style square milled knurling, but I do like the P3D tube form factor.

Two modes, either order.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi LukeA,

you wrote: 



> Two modes, either order.


 
But I really would prefere the Multi-Level-Style of the P3D. Because I can better choose the correct brightness for different activities.

For example: When I am reading a european driver license, I can do this at low mode best. There is only little light, that is reflected into my eyes by the plastic. 
If I am searching a building, I normaly use mid mode. That's enough light to find objects oder persons. 
High Mode is for controlling situations (i.e. controlling a group at night in a parc). 

Everything on Turbo (bright light and (faster) strobe) is for tactical applications and the way I am used to carry my P3D. I have instant brightness and strobe, just a halfpress away! That's absolutely perfect for me. 

I personally do not need a SOS Mode! But for sure, if you are on a trip through the Rockys or another "wild" area on this beautyfull planet, circumstances may occure, that you're happy to have the SOS Mode! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here we go!!! FENIX TK11:

http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,55790.0.html


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everybody, 



> phantom23*Re: Fenix 18650 light coming soon*
> Here we go!!! FENIX TK11:
> 
> http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/...html#msg202650


 
Does anybody know, how reliable this source is? 

I am a little disappointed, that it has no tactical strobe! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Marduke (Jun 13, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Here we go!!! FENIX TK11:
> 
> http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,55790.msg202650/topicseen.html#msg202650



Bleh, that's not what I was hoping for... :shakehead

Maybe we'll yet be graced with a 18650-fied P3D


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 13, 2008)

I was also hoping for a bigger step. Beside the new heatsinking concept and the use of rechargealbes, there is nothing new to me!

So, I am going to use my P3D some longer! 

But, again: 

who knows anything about the reliability of this source? 
Maybe it is just a dream or joke of the man, posting the pics? Who knows? 

seven4seven? Any info right now?!?!?!?!? 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Does anybody know, how reliable this source is?



Authorized dealer is very reliable source.

And I'm glad there's no blinking mode. It's useless and annoying. Did you see any simple Surefire flashlight with strobe or SOS?


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Besides:
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=497


----------



## smootik (Jun 13, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> Does anybody know, how reliable this source is?


 As reliable as Fenix-store and other retailers.
Kolba.pl is the Polish distributor of Fenix. Information they have posted is directly from Fenix promotional materials they have just received. I guess other retailers will update their catalogues today 

PS: just noticed that fenix-store has put it up on page as well.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 13, 2008)

The graphs doesn't look that good  I was hoping for a flat output curve on this one.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jun 13, 2008)

Not bashing it or anything...but it's not much different than a TK10 (other than the reflector and ability to take 18650's)?


----------



## Marduke (Jun 13, 2008)

HunkaBurninLove said:


> Not bashing it or anything...but it's not much different than a TK10 (other than the reflector and ability to take 18650's)?



I don't think it is, and I think that's why some of us are disappointed.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 13, 2008)

I think @ $38 the E20 looks like a great buy... Not so sure about the TK11 unless David makes the gun mount available also..


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jun 13, 2008)

After thinking about it, I guess if you didn't already have a TK10, then the TK11 would be a good addition.

Those that already have a TK10 wouldn't have a reason to get it (other than being a true flashaholic).


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how accurate those discharge graphs are?

It says that only protected 18650 can be used, so according to the graph, it seems as though the light dips into "moon-mode" before cutting out. If this is the case, then that's a huge bonus. I hate it when lights suddenly cut out with no warning.

EDIT: I just read the part about low battery indication. I guess that means it starts flashing? Not so good, but I guess I could live with that.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 13, 2008)

Personally, I passed on the TK10 because I couldn't justify getting RCR123's for one light. Since I currently have 18650's, I'm very happy with this move on fenix's part. I'm also disappointed by the output graph- I was hoping for ruler flat, like pretty much every other fenix light.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 13, 2008)

HunkaBurninLove said:


> After thinking about it, I guess if you didn't already have a TK10, then the TK11 would be a good addition.
> 
> Those that already have a TK10 wouldn't have a reason to get it (other than being a true flashaholic).


 
TK11 vs TK10

The newer TK11 and (barely older) TK10 may look alike, but the specs show a few notable differences

*TK11* ($77.00)
Reflector: smooth
Power: 2*CR123 *OR 1*18650*
Runtime to 50 % brightness: (on 18650)
- Turbo mode 225 lum for 1.7 H
- Regular mode 60 lum for 12 h 
Improved thermal dissipation "...double-deck thermolitic 
ring...?"
Driver: buck/boost circuit

*TK10 *($79.00)
Reflector: textured
Power: 2*CR123
Runtime to 50 % brightness: 
- Turbo mode 225 lum for 1.5 H
- Regular mode 60 lum for 10 h 
Driver: buck circuit

For a final verdict, we'll await the definitive masterly comparative review from our usual suspects ...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## TONY M (Jun 13, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Personally, I passed on the TK10 because I couldn't justify getting RCR123's for one light. Since I currently have 18650's, I'm very happy with this move on fenix's part. I'm also disappointed by the output graph- I was hoping for ruler flat, like pretty much every other fenix light.


Oh boy, its a TK10 +1.
I was also hoping for flatter regulation, but its not terrible I suppose.
I'm glad I ordered my TK10 instead of waiting, I think...


----------



## TONY M (Jun 13, 2008)

Just saw a picture of the TK11 box. More military - no tacticool ski mask.

Is the reflector the same as the T1 smoth reflector?

I like the look of the new E20. $38 US with a forward clicky and a focusable head.


----------



## big beam (Jun 13, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Bleh, that's not what I was hoping for... :shakehead
> 
> Maybe we'll yet be graced with a 18650-fied P3D




Yeah I was just thinking the same thing,what a let down
DON:shakehead


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 13, 2008)

I was hoping for a new design for the 18650 light of Fenix, something not tactical looking.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 13, 2008)

The output flatness really doesn't bother me at all. You really wouldn't notice the difference between 600 and 510 lux. Light output should drop as the LED heats up anyway. The previous graphs showing ruler flat output were probably not very accurate or detailed enough to show the drop.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 13, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> I was hoping for a new design for the 18650 light of Fenix, something not tactical looking.


Yeah a 18650 P3D would have been good or a big L2T.
Fenix has listened in the past and still may be on to something like that.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 13, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> I was hoping for a new design for the 18650 light of Fenix, something not tactical looking.



win some you lose some...


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 13, 2008)

The thing I'm most interested in seeing is how well the buck/boost circuit in this light will be. Cosmetics aside, this is Fenix's first entry on the market with such a circuit. It'll be very interesting to see how the efficiency is with an 18650 and even more interesting to see how the efficiency compares to the TK10 when running this light on 2xCR123As. Looking forward to seeing some reviews.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 13, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> The thing I'm most interested in seeing is how well the buck/boost circuit in this light will be. Cosmetics aside, this is Fenix's first entry on the market with such a circuit. It'll be very interesting to see how the efficiency is with an 18650 and even more interesting to see how the efficiency compares to the TK10 when running this light on 2xCR123As. Looking forward to seeing some reviews.



There is a runtime chart out.


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 13, 2008)

LukeA said:


> There is a runtime chart out.



Ah, pardon me, you're absolutely right. I was thinking of a high quality test from one of our own like Chevrofreak or TIN, but I guess I have no reason to disbelieve the graph already published.

...it would still be nice to see how it stacks up running on 2xCR123As, though.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was hoping for something different, but Fenix does own the company.

I hope they still have a P3Dish 18650 powered light in the works.

The TK11 would appeal to people who own 18650 batteries and people who want a gun mounted Fenix. Not a bad idea, but they can do better.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 13, 2008)

Meh... :ironic:

If they had originally made the T1 (or even the T-10) like this I'd have liked it. 

But this appears just to be a TK10 with a new body that is fat enough to hold an 18650. But no new circuit, etc. Looks like they're _STILL_ not listening to everyone here who wants a fat P3D style EDC 18650 light. Too bad.

I like the E20 a bit more, though I think the aesthetics are a bit fugly.

Oh well; I agree we win some we loose some.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 13, 2008)

It has to have a new circuit for the 18650. Old one was buck only, new one is buck/boost


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 13, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Meh... :ironic:
> 
> If they had originally made the T1 (or even the T-10) like this I'd have liked it.
> 
> ...


It's suppose to have a new buck/boost circuit, while the TK10/T1 only has a buck circuit. A buck only circuit will not work properly with one lithium ion cell.

Edit.. DOH!!! Too late...


----------



## husky20 (Jun 13, 2008)

not what i was hoping for at all:thumbsdow im more looking forward to an updated P3D with more power:thumbsup:


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 13, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> But this appears just to be a TK10 with a new body that is fat enough to hold an 18650. But no new circuit, etc. Looks like they're _STILL_ not listening to everyone here who wants a fat P3D style EDC 18650 light. Too bad.



There is new circuit, TK10 doesn't work properly with single Li-Ion. To make P3D style they'll have to make everything new (body, head, reflector, circiut).

'husky20', you'll have to wait for Cree R4 or higher because there's no sense to put 10-12mm LED in 20mm flashlight.


----------



## burtonmotox (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 P3D with 18650 OR 2 cr123's. Buck/boost circuit, R2 LED. Same functions, forward clickie. 320 lm on high. Please fenix... you've done wonderful so far.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 14, 2008)

R2, 320 lumens? That's like, 1.5A. lol.


Please give it a realistic drive level, fenix!!


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 14, 2008)

Jarl said:


> R2, 320 lumens? That's like, 1.5A. lol.
> Please give it a realistic drive level, fenix!!



Nope, 1.3A is enough  https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2412997&postcount=158

And with 1.2A as in Dereelights and some other lights you can crush the 300 lumens barrier


----------



## big beam (Jun 14, 2008)

That would be some TURBO
DON


----------



## Jarl (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like I'm eating my hat  The R2 is a bigger jump than I thought.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 16, 2008)

*OK, it's out: The first FENIX made for 18650 is the TK11!!! *

But that was not what some of us (me included) expected! So hey 4sevens, any idea if we are going to get a "P3D - style light" for 18650? Or do you have any idea of future lights? 

I have got some ideas, told them to fenix as well, but somehow, it seems they came to late or were not involved for the TK11! 

Still hoping for a new light that fullfills my dreams 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 26, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> "P3D - style light" for 18650? Or do you have any idea of future lights?



I am also waiting for that. I've been saving my money. Oh please let me spend it on you Mr. P3D 18650 style light.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you seen Jetbeam III Pro ST? Maybe it is what you are looking for.


----------

